
Windows 10 Activity History Sent to Microsoft Even When Disabled - koin0r
https://sensorstechforum.com/windows-10-activity-history-sent-microsoft/
======
mkirklions
Can you disable this on iOS?

------
java-man
The number of organizations that want to spy on you is astonishing.

